# MonStar's Journal: Time to Get Serious!



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2005)

Really going to be getting much more serious with my journal. I am notorious for starting journals and never sticking to them, well not anymore. I am going to do a basic program, keep my everything very simple and basic. And avoid binging at all costs! Lately I have noticed I have put back on a little more bodyfat. So I am going to go full throttle this time and make sure I stick to my diet. 

I can't be doing the latest fad program that I read about. HST, P/RR/S, etc. etc. 

I am not even on a diet I'm basically just eating clean, and not binging. So that shouldn't be too too hard to do.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 11, 2005)

Saturday; 6-11-2005

*Shoulders*

*Seated DB Presses:*

60's x 12
80's x 8
*95's x 5!*
70's x 10

*Upright Rows:*

95 x 11
135 x 8
165 x 4

*Cybex Lateral Raises:*

130 x 7
110 x 9
110 x 8

*BTB Smith-Machine Shrugs:*

195 x 12
245 x 10
265 x 8

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + mixed fruit
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops of weight-gainer + skim milk 
*Meal 3:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* low-fat chili + beans, 1 pint of skim milk
*Meal 5:* 2 grilled chicken breasts, beans, garden salad + balsamic dressing 

Pretty good amount of protein/calories today. Ended up taking in 320g or so of protein today. I am honestly shooting for 300g, so no complaints at all here today.  

Sleep: 8 hours.

Weight: 216.5 lbs.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 11, 2005)

> So I am going to go full throttle this time and make sure I stick to my diet.





> I am not even on a diet




genious??


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll be with ya Brother MonStar, your w/o was solid too!!! Awesome numbers too!!! I hear ya about the workout programs, I'm contemplating going back to a modified HIT.
Was thinking something like
Day 1-Chest/Back/Traps
Day 3-Legs/Abs
Day 5-Delts/Biceps/Triceps
Either 2 days off, or every other day, not sure yet. What do you think?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> genious??


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 12, 2005)

*Patrick:* LOL, you got me on that one bro. 

*Archangel:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. If you're going to do an HIT split I would definitely do a Monday/Wednesday/Friday ordeal. For the simple fact that even though HIT training is low-volume, its pushing each exercise every single workout to progress. In other works if you squatted 225 for 16 reps this week, you HAVE to get 17 reps or more next week. So this style training as you can imagine would be very taxing on one's CNS. I think that a 3x a week split would best suit your needs. 

*Seanp:* I didn't even realize it at all, that's the worst part.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

Heya bud....just work hard and kick ass man thats all ya can do right now!


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 12, 2005)

*DeadBolt:* Thanks for the support! I really appreciate it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 12, 2005)

Sunday; 6-12-2005

*Arms*

*Standing BB Curls:*

95 x 10
115 x  7
135 x 3
85 x 12

*Skullcrushers:*

95 x 10
125 x 8
150 x 3

*Crossbody DB Hammer Curls:*

60's x 9
75's x 6

*One-Arm DB French Presses:*

35's x 10
45's x 6

Diet/Supplements:

*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk, 25mg ephedrine, 25mcg T3 
*During Workout:* 20 oz. Gatorade + 5g creatine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + skim milk
*Meal 1:* 

Sleep: 7 hours.

Weight: 215 lbs. Down a little, whatever.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 12, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Sunday; 6-12-2005
> 
> *Arms*
> 
> ...



 Lookin good man!!


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 12, 2005)

How many "Time to Get Serious!" journals have you created?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 13, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> How many "Time to Get Serious!" journals have you created?



Lots ... but it's just Monstar.  Really, if he didn't create so many journals, I'd be worried.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Lots ... but it's just Monstar. Really, if he didn't create so many journals, I'd be worried.


Jesus H.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Lots ... but it's just Monstar.  Really, if he didn't create so many journals, I'd be worried.


Exactly


----------

